# Wow...I want one!



## celtic_crippler (Aug 23, 2008)

http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=171158&ESRC=dod.nl


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2008)

oh yeah, the mini-gun kicks serious *** 

here's Dillon's site with some more videos http://www.dillonaero.com/videos.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 23, 2008)

Ole' Painless.... 

Though the gatlin/mini-gun has been around for a long time, it's still a devastating weapon no matter what rounds are put in to it.... 
we'll never tire of coming up with newer ways to kill each other.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Technology in this design to be able to get the fire rate. 

PS: I have been to Scottsdale AZ and I never saw the place to go to get into a helicopter and fire one.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 24, 2008)

Since the Gattling as been around about 129 years, and the electric motor almost 100 years, WHAT TOOK THEM SO LONG?

Could have used those in B-25s and P-38s in say .50 cal.

Oh, well better late than never.

You do know there is a BB gun version you can own, right?

Deaf


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2008)

new model has not got the feed or malfunction problems.. lighter , more dependable and all.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2008)

IIRC, Dillon Aero just has the contract and obtained the patent for this weapon from General Electric (the original manufacturer of the "mini-gun").

I believe these have been around at least since the Vietnam era (though I may be wrong on this...)


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

Should the big bad 30MM in the A10's be called a MAXI-Gun?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Should the big bad 30MM in the A10's be called a MAXI-Gun?


 Probably...


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldnt afford the ammo.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 25, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I believe these have been around at least since the Vietnam era (though I may be wrong on this...)


 
Easy Vietnam. Was used by F4s after they found a missle only F4 was not so good an idea over Hanoi. Seems that push-button warfare wasn't all that wonderful. Migs just got close and use their guns.

You will have to see the series called Dogfights. Man it's one good series and Robins Olds, a P-38 and P51 driver in WW2, found the gunless F-4 a real handicap (but he got 4 migs anyway.)

Deaf


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 25, 2008)

the navys "sea whiz" is the most devastating "gattling" gun i have ever seen


----------

